# baby tears (HC)



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i have a 55 gallon setup that i want to plant with HC . i have a 216 watt fixture witch gives me 3.9 wpg. will it grow good in that light?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably. That's pretty bright, and should be enough even for this direct-sunlight loving plant.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

sweet thanks man


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL prepare for algae! Sorry but that tank is not going to get far at all without pressurized CO2. Light and nutrients must be in balance, you can't increase one and not the other. Still 4 WPG is crazy strong light...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, right. I should point out that Babytears usually grows sticking up out of the water a bit, where it gets atmospheric air. That puts it into overdrive, as it were.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i have co2 ive done hairgrass as ground cover a lot its just getting old and ive seen cool HC foregrounds so i thought id give it a try im going to have more plants than just the HC so im not too incredibly worried about algae.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

just planted yesterday, also planted giant hair grass crypt red and added some marimo moss balls!!! il try and post some pics in a few days.


----------

